# Where to buy premade bow ties?



## TedS (Jan 12, 2014)

For the life of me I can't find the online place where they sold a complete set for installing bow tie repairs (aka: Dutchman repairs). The kit came with pre-made wood bow ties and the router collets, bits and templates that matched the 2 or 3 bow tie sizes in the kit. 
Any of you have an idea where I could locate this kit? I've searched all the big name places, but no luck.
Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Search router inlay kit. :smile:


----------



## TedS (Jan 12, 2014)

*.*

Did that and all I get is the router set up or the templates from Rockler and other places, but not the entire kit with the matching bow ties. I saw it online about a year ago, but have no idea where now.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

OK, how bout router inlay template? :smile:


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

MLCS has a router inlay kit, and a whole bunch templates (patterns) like, hearts, etc. for different inlays.

Here's the link: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...er_inlay.html?zoom_highlight=router+inlay+kit


----------



## Stanciu Alexandra (Dec 5, 2016)

You can try to contact this company www.woobowtie.com
Good luck


----------

